# Lots of free plans



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

I came across this blog.
Knock Off Wood

This lady fnds furniture she likes but can't afford then works out easy to build designs to copy the look and posts all the plans on her blog.
Everything is glued,screwed, and nailed. No proper joinery.
The plans are thorough, complete with cut lists.

Thought it might be useful for some members.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I bookmarked it and sent it to my wife. So soon She might be telling me to attempt something from there.  

I will attempt to do some proper joinery modifications to things, but at my present level of experience glue and screw is my level of comfort. Need all the practice I can get so it isn't and I can actually build cabinets and other stuff that can be some where other than the basement or garage and thus help cut down on costs for the house we hope to build some time in the next 18 months if all works out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's just one more

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

=======


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks. 

I had found a few of them, could tell since the links had changed color when I loaded the page. I am always glad for me more links as often I will see a plan or jig that I think I can build easier than a previous one. Seen some I really like on one site, but he makes all kinds of wood gears and stuff that I don't have the skills to make. Still nice to look at tho.

Free and me are close friends  Got that way since I had involuntary retirement at age 22.


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

Here is another link to free woodworking plans

Larry


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

good link, rep added Thanks


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

I have seen her things all over the internet. PLEASE look into the joinery and ideas before you use her plans. There is absolutely NO accounting for wood movement. Joinery is screws and wood is 2x4 basic lumber. Most of the projects she has not even made.

~Julie~


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Julie said:


> I have seen her things all over the internet. PLEASE look into the joinery and ideas before you use her plans. There is absolutely NO accounting for wood movement. Joinery is screws and wood is 2x4 basic lumber. Most of the projects she has not even made.
> 
> ~Julie~


When ever I use a plan I find on the internet I try to at least add rabbits or dados where possible. Otherwise I will just end up with something like either the 2x4 basics stuff with the plastic frames (which I do have 2 benches made off, wanted something sturdy enough to hold me without having to plan it all out) or flat pack furniture, which again we have some of, but am trying to totally move away from.

If nothing else, adding the dados and rabbits helps me learn so I can get to a level where some one other than my mother, father and Wife will say "Oh that looks good, build some more" No more grandparent's left alive to automatically praise it. Now if I want critique, just need to call my brother over, he will take care of bringing me back to the real world


----------



## Larry Strawson (Feb 11, 2009)

DerekO said:


> If nothing else, adding the dados and rabbits helps me learn so I can get to a level where some one other than my mother, father and Wife will say "Oh that looks good, build some more" No more grandparent's left alive to automatically praise it. Now if I want critique, just need to call my brother over, he will take care of bringing me back to the real world


Isn't that the truth...lol. I am amazed at the evolution of my woodworking skills *when I actually tried to sell something*

Larry


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

Larry Strawson said:


> Isn't that the truth...lol. I am amazed at the evolution of my woodworking skills *when I actually tried to sell something*
> 
> Larry



I used to try and get my dad to sell the results of my woodworking skills when I was younger. Only problem my wood skills were using a chainsaw, loading a truck and then splitting the wood faster by hand than he and my brother could do by using the tractor mounted wood splitter. :laugh:


----------

